# What Exactly Is A " Lcd Campsite Theater"????



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

The loft model that we were suppose to purchase on Sat. was suppose to have a " LCD Campsite Theater" as stated in their ad. When we got there both TV's were missing from the unit. I am assuming that the "LCD Campsite Theater" is like a 19"-20" inch LCD TV with a built in DVD Player, is that right? Who is the manufacturer? I heard that the company that made the one in the loft is no longer in business?

Any info in these missing TV's sure would be appreciated!!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

rdrunr said:


> The loft model that we were suppose to purchase on Sat. was suppose to have a " LCD Campsite Theater" as stated in their ad. When we got there both TV's were missing from the unit. I am assuming that the "LCD Campsite Theater" is like a 19"-20" inch LCD TV with a built in DVD Player, is that right? Who is the manufacturer? I heard that the company that made the one in the loft is no longer in business?
> 
> Any info in these missing TV's sure would be appreciated!!


I would assume that they were talking about the tv the belongs in the loft. The tv that I have in my loft is made by Jensen and is actually 12 volt(works on battery for quite some time) The tv that was in the front living quarters was made by legend and had a built in dvd. I ended up putting that tv in the back and took my Samsung 30" HDTV to the front. The one with the dvd player was horrible and I sometimes take that one outside.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

The campsite theatre is an exterior tv mount and hookup which allows you to hang your tv on the outside wall and watch it outside. Good for tailgating etc. There is a wall mount, ac plug, and cable jack. I have it but I havent tried it yet. Kinda cool I guess but I havent had reception anywhere I've camped so far and dont really watch tv while camping anyway.


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

Doug,
Outback loft would know better than I about the upstairs TV being 12 volt. I asumed it was like the others. The Legend is indeed the TV that is downstairs and the jensen upstairs. When we spoke I got the two confused. Legend I belive is out of business. The next time I take the trailer out of storage I will take pics of the 32" I have in the living room


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Considering the upgrades Keystone puts in the Outback, I couldn't believe the POS TV that was in it. I mean, they put in a porcelain toilet but a Legend LCD TV?


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

I wonder if dealers switch out the TV's to a cheaper unit, we had a Jensen HD LCD and a Jensen DVD unit in ours..the other thing about the "campsite theater" is the LCD tv can NOT get any sun, so I dont know that we will ever use the campsite theater.. sure sounds fancy though... lol


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I really don't think that's a feature on my Outback I will be using much, either. There's just something wrong with sitting outside while you are camping watching TV.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

ftwildernessguy said:


> I really don't think that's a feature on my Outback I will be using much, either. There's just something wrong with sitting outside while you are camping watching TV.


x2! Here's our campsite theater:


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I really don't think that's a feature on my Outback I will be using much, either. There's just something wrong with sitting outside while you are camping watching TV.


x2! Here's our campsite theater:








[/quote]

Nice "picture"! I get that channel too and I dont need cable or satelite!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rsm7 said:


> Nice "picture"! I get that channel too and I dont need cable or satelite!


Thanks, but it's not mine. Google Images is a great resource!


----------

